# Dancing in the winter barn with my Shetland



## ponymanSF (Jan 9, 2013)

Please enjoy my latest radio commentary on Vermont Public Radio about my Shetland pony, Fog Ranch's Pacific Raindrop. And thanks for all or the forum's support on reading previous commentaries.

http://www.vpr.net/episode/55177/killacky-in-winter-stable/

Enjoy.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 10, 2013)

This is my first time reading one of your commentaries,as I have a Mini and rarely check on the pony forum.But,I have to tell you I enjoyed reading it and think how lucky we are to be able to have them in our lives.It is something a lot of people don't understand.I work 3rd shift and board my riding horse and my Mini..I board at a place where you rent the stall and care for them yourself.It's on the way home from work and I can't wait to go to the barn.From busting frozen water buckets to getting hay out of the field on the hottest day,it's all payed back with that neigh of welcome when you step in the barn and the nuzzles they give you when you are close.Yes,there is a special bond.


----------



## ponymanSF (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks Peggy


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 11, 2013)

Your very welcome Mr. Killacky.From now on I will be looking for other commentaries from you.


----------



## horsenut50 (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful commentary! Your pony is lucky to have such an understanding about the here and now, owner. It's an awesome thing to feel that.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 13, 2013)

AWW...how lucky are you both to have eachother



really enjoyed reading..thank you


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 16, 2013)

Great commentary! I love playing with my mini =)


----------



## ponymanSF (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks all for your wonderful comments and support


----------

